# Problem getting collet closer off 11" logan lathe



## ome (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi guys,
any advice on how i get the knurled ring and 5c collet off so i can mount my 3 jaw chuck. 
I tried knocking out from inside the hole thru headstock to small rim towards spindle in front. 
It did not budge. 
The knurled ring just turns till it is stopped by the 5c collet holder. 
Thanks,
jon


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 5, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi guys,
> any advice on how i get the knurled ring and 5c collet off so i can mount my 3 jaw chuck.
> I tried knocking out from inside the hole thru headstock to small rim towards spindle in front.
> It did not budge.
> ...



Is the knurled ring suppose to force the collet holder off the spindle?  I don't think I ever had a closer designed like that.  Sorry, hopefully others have experienced this problem.


----------



## yugami (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a large bar that is basically the same size as the pass through on the spindle, just small enough to slip easily.  I wam that into the adapter to loosen it up.  Sounds like yours is jammed really good.  You'll need to get some thin oil/penetrant in there to loosen it up.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 5, 2013)

A pic would be a good thing here.  I think your talking about what everybody calls the thread protector.  It should have a hole in it for a spanner.  When you want to remove the collet adapter, you unscrew the thread protector until it makes contact with the shoulder on the collet adapter.  At that point you will have to apply some pressure to the spanner to break the taper loose and then the adaptor will come free from the spindle. Spin the thread protector off and mount your chuck. It's a lot better alternative than shoving a rod through the spindle to beat the adapter out.  You don't have to worry about mushrooming the end of the adapter.  Hope that helps.

Chuck


----------



## epanzella (Oct 5, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> A pic would be a good thing here.  I think your talking about what everybody calls the thread protector.  It should have a hole in it for a spanner.  When you want to remove the collet adapter, you unscrew the thread protector until it makes contact with the shoulder on the collet adapter.  At that point you will have to apply some pressure to the spanner to break the taper loose and then the adaptor will come free from the spindle. Spin the thread protector off and mount your chuck. It's a lot better alternative than shoving a rod through the spindle to beat the adapter out.  You don't have to worry about mushrooming the end of the adapter.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Chuck


^^^ That's how the 5C closer worked on my Logan.


----------



## ome (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Lot guys,
i did not have a spanner, so i took a 3 foot ss 1/2" rod and the secound hit mDe it fly off. 
Looks like the piece is hardened. 
Now i need to put the narrow rinv with fine threads on the back of the spindle where all the gears are.  I believe that puts. Preload on the bearings and keeps the gear from moving and probably the spindle also. 

How much pressure for that fine threaded ring, maybe .250" thick?

thanks,
jon


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 5, 2013)

OK...I'm curious.  Have you been running the lathe without the "ring" on the end of the spindle?


----------

